# wine barrel wood chips



## smokinmilkman (Apr 12, 2013)

Just bought some oak wine barrel wood chips merlot and cabernet which i heard about on a podcast. Anyone have and ideas on what to use them on, types of meats etc? Also got some oak wiskey barrel chips as well:yahoo:


----------



## aeroforce100 (Apr 12, 2013)

Chicken might be a good place to start, or a good beef roast.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 12, 2013)

I have some Wine Barrel Pellets, and they smell absolutely wonderful

The smoke behind them is Oak, so pretty mild

Cold smoke some cheese

Anything will work, cuz wine barrel chips will produce a mild smoke

You'll be amazed at how crazy good the smoke smells!!


----------



## the zil (Jun 20, 2013)

Just did some wine barrel cheese tonight. Can't wait to try it


----------



## the burn (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been using merlot wood on boneless leg of lamb and it's gotten rave reviews from friends & family.


----------

